# My M1T Blood Work



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

I got blood work done before my cycle, 2 weeks into PCT, and after 1 month of PCT. My cycle was as follows:

Week 1: 10-15 mg M1T & 300 mg 4-Derm
Week 2: 15-20 mg M1T & 300 mg 4-Derm
Week 3: 20 mg M1T & 400 mg 4-Derm
Week 4-7: Nolva--Started at 60 mg (pills) and tapered down to 20 mg.

I'm only posting what I feel is relevent, but if you have any questions about other figures I'll answer them. I did not get hormone levels checked.

HDL: pre=54, pct=31, post=48, Healthy = >39
LDL: pre=85, pct=45, post=50, Healthy = <130
Triglycerides: pre=61, pct=67, post=30, Healthy = <150
SGOT (AST): pre=42, pct=55, post=47, Healthy = 5-35
SGPT (ALT): pre=23, pct=79, post=38, Healthy = 7-56
TSH (Thyroid) pre=NA, pct=5.3, post=2.9, Healthy = 0.3-5.1


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Why didnt you get hormonal levels checked?

Looks like you are doing great.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

AST is out of range, but it started that way. I have a bone problem that might be causing that. Hormone tests are pricey, and I need the docs okay to get it done. The first time, I told the doc I used to drink a lot and was concerned about my liver. Second time, I told the doc about M1T. After having such a screwed up liver count, the doc told me to come back in two weeks. Only the AST is a problem right now, but it is only slightly higher than before the cycle. I can't believe my tris are so low.


----------



## redspy (Sep 8, 2004)

Pirate, great post.  I'm suprised the M1T didn't have a more severe impact.  What do you believe caused the drop in TSH?  Did you test T3/T4 too?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't even know what TSH is. The Doc just told me it was to check my thyroid. I don't have a clue what caused the drop. For the last test, I had clen in my system, but I doubt that made a difference. I was sick during the second test. Maybe that virus jacked my TSH up. What the hell is TSH, anyway?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

Jesus. Your labs look great.  AST out of range? SGOT (AST): pre=42, pct=55, post=47, Healthy = 5-35?  If your doctor told you your AST was jacked, then he is an idiot plain and simple.

I have two labs here in front of me from my own labwork.  One from LabCorp, the other from Quest.  These are the two largest diagnostic labs in the US.  LabCorp shows the Reference Range for AST as 0-40, granted you are a bit high according to them.  Quest shows the Reference Range as 2-60.

Here is a good link to explain AST.  Note that they say levels of 10 TO 20 TIMES NORMAL indicate severe liver damage. (and they list a normal range of 17-59).

http://my.webmd.com/hw/hepatitis/hw20331.asp


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link JD. The lab reports have the range printed on them, so that is what I was going by. Although, after the test during PCT, the doc said my liver counts were high and to come back in two weeks. She didn't specify which liver counts, but that lab report had them way out of range for that test.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't even know what TSH is. The Doc just told me it was to check my thyroid.  What the hell is TSH, anyway?


Thyroid-stimulating hormone (TSH). In case anyone is interested.


----------



## topolo (Sep 8, 2004)

Pirate, 

how were your gains? and have you kept them?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2004)

_Do you have to give an excuse to the doctor to get the blood test? You can´t just ask?
Btw, how much for a hormone test in US these days? _


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Pirate,
> 
> how were your gains? and have you kept them?


I gained 13 lbs, kept 7lbs. I would have gained more, but I wasn't able to work my legs due to an injury. So 7 lbs kept on the upper body. Damn pumps were so awesome.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do you have to give an excuse to the doctor to get the blood test? You can´t just ask?
> Btw, how much for a hormone test in US these days? _


Well, doctor visits are included in my tuition @ UT. The lab work is dirt cheap for me, but some tests require approval from a doc. The lipid test doesn't require approval, but the liver and other stuff does. I pay $16 for a twenty point test, so I guess they only want to give them to those that need them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link JD. The lab reports have the range printed on them, so that is what I was going by. Although, after the test during PCT, the doc said my liver counts were high and to come back in two weeks. She didn't specify which liver counts, but that lab report had them way out of range for that test.


I guess that proves I'm sexist, because I assumed your doc was a man.  Shame on me  .

That was my point.  All of your values are normal.  Only AST appeared to be high, but even it was normal according to most criteria.  Lifting weights itself can cause AST to rise, so it is normal for a weight trainer to have a borderline high AST.  Your doctor was being cautious, which I guess you can't fault her for.


----------



## thejames (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey, Pirate did you run any pct for your liver? I thought I read you used the Pro Liver from 1fast400 is that all? 

Also on a side note I know you didnt have your hormonal levels checked but did you feel it necessary to run any trib for pct or no?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2004)

I used Proliver from Bulknutrition on and pct. I also used essiac tea for liver health during pct. I tried a bottle of Anabolic Matrix-RX during PCT with no results. Libido was shot during pct, because my doses of M1T were unnecessarily high.


----------



## pop (Sep 9, 2004)

how long does it take 2 get your liver counts down if u have  drank a bit of  booze


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2004)

pop said:
			
		

> how long does it take 2 get your liver counts down if u have  drank a bit of  booze


That is not the topic of this thread, pop. Please keep on topic or don't comment.


----------



## Riverdragon (Sep 9, 2004)

Well how about some before and after pics? I'm assuming the pics of you in your gallery are before M1T so why not post some recent ones so that we can see the progress.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 9, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> Well how about some before and after pics? I'm assuming the pics of you in your gallery are before M1T so why not post some recent ones so that we can see the progress.


Those pics were months before, and I haven't taken any after pics. Due to a shoulder injury, I have not been able to do any chest or shoulder exercises for some time. On top of this, I have been cutting. Unfortunately, I no longer have those 7 lbs that I kept through PCT. I wouldn't have done the cycle had I anticipated this injury and subsequent surgery. You will just have to imagine those pics plus 7 lbs more chest, shouders, back, arms--especially arms.


----------

